# Anyone know how to disinfect Testosterone Enanthat 200mg/ml ?



## vitabuilding (Mar 30, 2017)

Anyone know how to disinfect Testosterone Enanthat 200mg/ml ? 
What the temperature should be ?


----------



## Sully (Mar 30, 2017)

Come on bro, this is the diet section. At least make a minimal effort.


----------



## Martin_kl (May 18, 2017)

i heard microwave sterilization method in other forum before


----------



## khungus03 (Jun 4, 2017)

Filter it through a .2um filter then run it through and autoclave.


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Jul 29, 2017)

But .2um filtration alone will suffice...

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------

